# NFL Sunday Ticket: (Game Day) Supercast Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If you are having an issue with Supercast, please post your issue in the Issues Thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164559

This thread is for general discussion. Feel free to let DIRECTV know your likes, dislikes and things you'd like to see in the future.

Enjoy!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Kudos on the launch - but still in shock that they failed to support the 80% of Blackberry users with World Edition 8810, Curve 83xx and 81xx models, among others. 

No technical reason for it.

That shuts out millions of potential users. Somebody missed the boat on this, sorry to say.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Working great on my BB Storm!


----------



## want2cbetter (Jul 22, 2009)

I downloaded it for my BB Curve 8900 and just checked it out. You can watch the pre-game shows right now.

It works great (I am at home and am using the wi-fi connection so I'm not sure how it works w/out that yet).

The feed is actually about 2 seconds ahead of the TV feed.


----------



## pudge44 (Jan 25, 2006)

I've got it successfully installed on my Blackberry Tour, but when I attempt to launch all I get is "unable to connect to Directv server". Is this an indication that my blackberry MDS connection and collaboration services are not enabled? I'm on a BES. Thanks!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

pudge44 said:


> I've got it successfully installed on my Blackberry Tour, but when I attempt to launch all I get is "unable to connect to Directv server". Is this an indication that my blackberry MDS connection and collaboration services are not enabled? I'm on a BES. Thanks!


Sounds like you have diagnosed the problem pretty well. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## KhurramA (Jun 16, 2009)

Where is the iphone app??
I don't see it in the app store as listed on directv website


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

KhurramA said:


> Where is the iphone app??
> I don't see it in the app store as listed on directv website


I don't have the link, but you should be able to find it with 'DIRECTV Supercast'


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> I don't have the link, but you should be able to find it with 'DIRECTV Supercast'


"NFL Mobile"


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, I thought of one other search term .. 'DIRECTV, Inc'

Any of those should find the NFL Mobile App.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Working well on my iPod Touch with WiFi, although it does take some time to load.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Kudos on the launch - but still in shock that they failed to support the 80% of Blackberry users with World Edition 8810, Curve 83xx and 81xx models, among others.
> 
> No technical reason for it.
> 
> That shuts out millions of potential users. Somebody missed the boat on this, sorry to say.


As an Curve 8330 owner, I'm disappointed too. Kinda baffling really,


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

Pretty impressive. PQ not quite as good as I hoped but better than nothing. Works fine on 3G and Wi-Fi. I didn't try edge. I'm using an iPhone 3G.


----------



## GreatPig (Sep 19, 2006)

iPhone on WiFi - better than expected picture quality.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Had trouble at the Ravens game getting any consistent bandwidth of any kind so it was a waste there (gotta talk to AT&T about the overload during the games) but watched it on 3G on way home and wifi at a bar. PQ was consistent with MLB TV and Slingbox (of course Sling is wifi only).

Would prefer a single wrapup video to the multiple highlights (or in addition to) for finished games. Also, lots of errors on the titles. Matt Stover does not kick for the Ravens anymore, guys (and they had the FG as KC highlight rather than Baltimore).


----------



## mattpol (Aug 20, 2006)

PQ on the iPhone (3G S) was bad. Borderline unwatchable on some games, over both WiFi and 3G.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mattpol said:


> PQ on the iPhone (3G S) was bad. Borderline unwatchable on some games, over both WiFi and 3G.


That sounds like a bandwidth problem. The app gets performance info from the OS (at least on some platforms, might be the app itself on others) and adjusts the picture often.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## cadyroadsidetech (Mar 13, 2008)

supercast on my i phone was awsome. the longer i watched it the pq got better almost as clear as hd at times. i watched on 3G and only buffered a few times. i did find the live feed on the i phone to be about 1 min behind real time but that's ok. i was also very disapointed to find you can only connect 1 device at a time bummer several i phone's at my house and everybody wanted to watch on there phone. good thing i am the king at my house. for me this is the best thing to happen to sunday ticket in years. thank dtv for this app


----------



## jgcox00 (Aug 30, 2006)

I was traveling across Kansas.. could only get an Edge signal... PQ was not so hot.. buffered some... but still was able to see the amazing tip and catch to Brandon Stokely.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

BB Storm 9530 (VZW)

Wasn't able to connect yesterday. Got the following error message, which I took to be a BES problem:

Response entity too large. Please contact network administrator.

My IT guy says my permissions are turned on (though I'm asking him to double check).

Today (Monday), the app opens and I have a list of games. I can access the stats. But when I try to play highlights, on an individual game or "most recent highlights," I get the response,"no highlights available."

Do the highlights play only on Sunday, or is this an issue with my setup?


----------



## ShrikeT (Jun 3, 2008)

is there are a reason it doesn't have highlights for the Ten/Pitt or Chi/GB games? Does it only carry highlights from games aired on the Sunday Ticket channels?


----------



## ethanjacejacob (Nov 6, 2008)

Picture quality was better than expected, the iphone 3gs worked great. I was logged on to my laptop computer as well as the iphone at the same time.


----------



## ethanjacejacob (Nov 6, 2008)

It only gives you highlights from the Sunday ticket, I think you can get game stats from the other games though.


----------



## macperfo (Sep 7, 2006)

Tried it on my 8350i works good of course the picture doesn't rotate sideways like storm or iphone but it worked. I used the storm/tour/curve download, installed it worked first time. Need good wi-fi connection but it still worked. My buddy has an iphone and it looks sick!! I couldn't believe it. Don't expect much on the screens that don't rotate sideways because the picture is small.


----------



## miccia (Sep 14, 2009)

I was traveling and using my ipod touch over a wifi network. Pretty good picture on the ipod, but tried connecting it to the tv where I was, and all I got was the audio. Does anyone know if this is standard and we can't connect the ipod to a tv to watch the games?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> That sounds like a bandwidth problem. The app gets performance info from the OS (at least on some platforms, might be the app itself on others) and adjusts the picture often.
> 
> Good luck,
> Tom


I saw this with the NFL app. Same that I have seen with MLB. The PQ will be fuzzy and funny then it will suddenly snap in and be very sharp as long as signal is good. It is like it takes some time to calculate what it has and gives you a picture in the timebeing.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

So, is there consensus that quality of the online/AIR product was a step backward?

Did anyone get high-quality widescreen video?


----------

